# Mixing Different brand Brake Fluid?



## C.J. (Jun 10, 1999)

Hi all,
Going to do a brake job soon and I don't want to flush the whole system with new fluid so I wanted to buy some and just top it up after the job.
But I was told by a local auto store that I shouldn't mix brake fluid of different brand even if they are DOT 4..
Is this true? So I have to find out what brand of fluid VW dealers used so I can top it up?
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## C.J. (Jun 10, 1999)

*Re: Mixing Different brand Brake Fluid? (C.J.)*

No one??
I'm shocked!








hehehe.. come'on, this may be obvious to you guys, but I need to know!
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Fast_silverTDI (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Mixing Different brand Brake Fluid? (C.J.)*

Don't worry about it. Brake fluid is compatible with other companies. You just have to make sure whatever you use is spec'd exactly the same as what the manufacturer recommends. There are some spec numbers in your manual. That's the type you have to get. Just don't put in DOT5 fluid. It's not compatible with conventional brake fluids.
I should also mention however, I would strongly suggest you flush the brake system if you are doing any brake work especially if it's older than 2 years. Small things like that will ensure that your brake components last as long as possible. Believe me calipers and abs units, master cylinders aren't cheap and brake fluid absolutely loves to absorb water and cause problems so save yourself some money and time down the road and flush the system including the clutch if your car is a manual.


[Modified by Fast_silverTDI, 6:48 PM 8-23-2002]


----------

